# Impossible de quitter Safari



## Terence993 (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Comme mentionné dans le titre, il m' est impossible de quitter Safari, la commande est grisé dans le menu et le raccourci clavier ne marche pas.
Impossible également de couper l' ordinateur en laissant cette application ouverte car il y a alors un message d' erreur.

Vous avez une idée ?


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Septembre 2011)

En bas de cette page il y a des cas similaires (à vérifier)
As tu pensé à les lire ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,



pepeye66 a dit:


> En bas de cette page il y a des cas similaires (à vérifier)
> As tu pensé à les lire ?


Rien ne correspond en fait. 


Terence993 a dit:


> (...) Vous avez une idée ?


Je n'ai pas encore Lion mais, normalement, en faisant alt + clic sur l'appli dans le Dock tu dois avoir l'option "Forcer à quitter".
Essaie et dis-nous si ça fonctionne.


----------

